# A question re Hep C



## clunas (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a friend who is willing to help in the egg donation process, which is great news.  She works as a nurse, but her blood tests have always shown that she has Hepatitis C antibodies.  She's never tested positive for the Hep C virus test when further tests have been done.  Does anyone know whether this will affect her as a possible donor - as I know Hep C is a standard test for egg donation?  I'll obviously be discussing with the clinic, but wanted to be forewarned....


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

My DP has had hep C and has the antibodies but tests negative on an RNA test (which looks for live virus) 

Even with that, he's treated as +ve for hep C and when we did our IVF and FET cycles, we had to get the RNA checked and our consultant spoke to Chelsea and Westminster hospital for advice before saying he'd treat us... he wouldn't store embryos though so we had to arrange for them to be shipped to and from  Chelsea and Westminster.

I rather fear that many clinics would see it as unethical to treat you, and you may well havw to shop around... I have spoken to other women on here with partners who have hep C antibodies, and they had a lot more problems with their clinic than we did. 

You could speak direct to  Chelsea and Westminster ... as they treat the high risk cases.. they will know whether HFEA rules or ethics rule out the donation...


----------



## clunas (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks VERY much for your reply - DG.  It helped me fashion my request to the clinic, and I now have an appointment to see the clinical director in a month to discuss the issues arising from a HepC antibody positive donor.  I'll let you know how it goes....:>


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck! I found the embryologists and drs at Chelsea and Westminster very helpful and gave me advice directly on HFEA rules etc.


----------

